# Another TT mk1 225 ,,,,20 yrs since my last



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hiya ,,,,All
At the ripe young age of 57yrs old I have purchased another TT nearly 20 years since I first had one in 2002,,,,wanted one for a while,,,
Car is a face lift 2003 in Glacier Blue,225 bhp,,coupe,,mot last week,,,haldex,cambelt, and water pump service around 30 month/3K miles ago,,,,needs a couple of things ,,,full history with receipts and mots but service book misplaced so I need to get a replacement,,,,4 previous owners,HPI clear,,,
A tear in the drivers seat and pass door touch up of around 2/3 inch needs
sorting,,,,car had been sitting for a good few months before the mot so wasnt shocked when the Engine management light popped on,,,,
I took it straight to a local Audi Specialist who plugged in the diagnostics and it came back needing a couple of sensors,,,,very happy about that,,
Car is completely standard apart from an Alpine Bluetooth head unit ,,nice to have I Tunes,,,silver nappa leather ,,,,everything works but it needs to be driven,,,,gonna have the plugs and oil changed in the near future,,,,
Our dd is a 2015 Golf R ,manual after a mk5 R32 for seven or so years,,
Just got rid of our CLK droptop V6 we had after our CLK 55 V8 droptop was written off just before Xmas when hit while stationary ,,
So lovely to have a TT back and the driving position was a bit of shock coming from the lazy old Merc but good to have a “ proper” handbrake back amongst other things and ilooking at its wonderful back end ,,lol,,,
Still feels very rapid after all these years and will be even better once driven regularly and shown a bit of love,,
I don’t do any of my own spannering so sorry in advance for any obvious questions,lol,,,
off to do a few miles tommorow,,,,
Thanks for reading,,,,,,jay


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jay, Welcome back to MK1 ownership.
I've had my MK1 for longer than you have been away.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks Hoggy,,,,
blimey you must be so attached to your car after so long,,,,
How many miles have your covered?
Mine has covered just over 107k miles,,,had all filters ,,plugs,oil, haldex,cambelt, and water pump ,serviced and changed 30 months and around 3k miles ago,,
been laid up prior to the mot and just needs driving I think,,,
Anything else you would do ?
Thanks again Hoggy,,,j


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Edited for service time correction,,,j


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😃


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks YellowTT,,,,


----------

